# Ebay shinanigans: is this really a team "issue"?



## worst_shot_ever (Jul 27, 2009)

Hello Scotties, I'm not sure I'm correct here, since I don't follow Scott frames closely, but take a look and tell me I'm wrong -- isn't this a 2008 cr1 team, i.e., NOT a "team issue" frame? The pic on bikepedia for the 08 team looks like it, not to mention that usually Team Issues actually say "Team Issue" on the frame. The review the seller cites is on a 2005 cr1 team issue, which is the genuine article and a cool frame. That said, if I'm right and this frame came off a team build, but not a team issue build, is there much of a difference in the frame/fork?

Ebay link: https://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300386164902&fromMakeTrack=true

Pics:

*Seat Tube*










*Frame*


----------



## worst_shot_ever (Jul 27, 2009)

Uh, nevermind ... others on Ebay already figured it out (missed the comments the first time). Anyway, still a nice frame.


----------

